# Firewall von G-DATA



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Hi folks 

habe auch seit langem meine fw von zone alarm, jedoch war ich von dem letzten update nicht efreut, er erkannte sogar oder besser gesagt sah es als eine sicherheitswarnung an, weil ich mein rechner runterfahren wollte. oder sobald ich mit firefox ins netz gehen wollte, sah er es auch als bedrohlich an...hmm aus welchen grund. habe nun die zone runtergeworfen und mir eine von sygate geholt, jedoch komme ich mit der nicht so klar. nun lange rede kurzer sinn, wer von euch hat den diese "angeblich" tolle fw von g-data version 2006 ? ist die echt so hochgelobt wie es pc-magazine schreiben ? 

für eine antwort wäre ich euch dankbar


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

pf wie keiner dabei ?


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Funk Joker schrieb:
			
		

> ist die echt so hochgelobt wie es pc-magazine schreiben ?


Die Artikel in PC Magazinen dienen mir eigentlich fast ausschließlich zur Belustigung. Die Tipps und Empfehlungen sind oft derart daneben. Aber im Ernst: Warum nutzt du nicht die XP Firewall? Was willst du wovor schützen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

naja sehe das so, reicht die fw aus von xp ? also es geht mri darum einfach geschützt zu sein mehr nicht, und wie schnell man sich was einfangen kann, tja das muss man hier ja nicht erwähnen.

und bezgl. g-data ich gehe mal von aus das die ganz gut ist, glaube kaum das ein prog so viele auszeichnungen fürs nichts können bekommen hat!


----------



## IT-Schrauber (23 September 2005)

Zum einen ist eine Firewall eher sowas wie ein zweites Schloss an der Haustür... Nutzt Dir nix wenn der Einbrecher eine Scheibe einschlägt oder Du ihm arglos die Tür öffnest (und auf diese beiden Fälle entfallen bestimmt 95% aller Systembefälle).

Zum anderen gibt es bei den Firewalls eher Unterschiede in der Bedienbarkeit und Aufmachung als bei der Funktionalität. Und auch dem letzten unbedarften Leser sollte klar sein woher der Wind weht, wenn in einem Testbericht das billigste Produkt trotz höchster Fehlerrate im Testfeld als Testsieger abschneidet - halt weil es das billigste war.
Solche Tests kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Fazit: Eine Firewall kann und darf nur ein Baustein in einem umfassenden Konzept sein. Welche dabei zum Einsatz kommt, ist eher nebensächlich.

Den User kann man natürlich schön in Sicherheit wiegen wenn man viel buntes Brimborium mitbringt, und jeden Verbindungsaufbau gleich mal selbstverständlich als Angriff deklariert. So kommt es dann dazu, dass "Firewalls" Unsinn wie "x Angriffe abgewehrt" anzeigen, womit gemeint ist, dass x Verbindungsversuche verweigert wurden - was das Betriebssystem ansonsten eh von sich aus erledigt hätte, ganz ohne martialische Verkündung.

Firewalls haben ihren Sinn, ganz klar. Aber man sollte den Einsatzzweck und ihre Grenzen auch kennen und bewerten können.

Keine Firewall der Welt schützt Dich vor einem email-Wurm, den Du unbedarft aktivierst. Oder vor dem Trojaner der huckepack mit dem Keygen vom neuesten Programm x kommt. Oder... Oder...

Verstehst Du worauf ich hinaus will? Ohne Kenntnis der Gesamtlage kann man hier keine Empfehlung geben, da es keinen Rat gibt der immer gueltig ist. Ausser vielleicht Allgemeinplätzen wie "Immer aufpassen". Die nutzen aber auch keinem wirklich was


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

Die Diskussionen über den Sinn und Unsinn von Firewalls werden schon seit Jahren  geführt 
z.B 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1146
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1149

oder einfach nach firewall bzw firewalls suchen 

cp


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2005)

Seit Einführung der XP-Firewall durch das SP2 bei und der Verwendung der Hardwarefirewall meines DSL-Routers konnte ich bislang noch nie Probleme feststellen. Damit stellte sich der Bedarf nach weiteren Sicherungsmöglichkeiten bislang nicht und gratis ist´s noch obendrein.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

ich hab auch ohne Firewall und ohne Router noch nie Probleme gehabt.
 Welche Probleme hattest du denn vorher  ohne Verhüterli....

cp


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Probleme hattest du denn vorher  ohne Verhüterli....


Auch keine, ich hatte gar kein Internet!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte gar kein Internet!


Der beste Schutz gegen Dialerabzocke, Handypayaboabzocke, Viren, Spam  usw....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Firewall von Windows*

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage.
Ich hab mir auch G-Data zugelegt.
Nun harmoniert das Möglicherweise mit Windows nicht.
...aber wie mache ich den Firewall und Vierenschutz deAktiv von Windows ?
Sollte ich den ganzen ServicePacket 2 de_instalieren ?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Firewall von Windows*



			
				ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich den ganzen ServicePacket 2 de_instalieren ?


Besser is es!


			
				ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wie mache ich den Firewall und Vierenschutz deAktiv von Windows ?


Normalerweise fragen derartige Programme, ob man sie oder Windows-Komponenten bevorzugt. Windows hat keinen Vierenschutz nur diese Firewall. Die findest Du als letzte Verknüpfung unter Start --> Systemsteuerung. Dort nur von aktiviert auf deaktiviert stellen.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Firewall von Windows*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ein Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein toller Tipp? 
Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Es ist so:  habe mir im 2005 G-Data installiert .
War absolut zufrieden damit.
( was ich nicht wusste; das man es am letzten Tag um ein Jahr erneuren kan; habe ich mir die neue G-Data 2006 gekauft und installiert )
...und kam nicht mer so zurecht, wie beim Vorgänger,
aber funktieonieren tat alles, aber der PC lamte und Links wurden verzögert angezeigt.  Und kam mit den optionen nicht so zurecht.
--Also hab ich den 2006 de_installiert und  wieder das "Alte 2005" insalliert
und angemeldet und bekam eine verlägnerung.
Juhui, alles Funz wieder und die Post geht ab, aber als ich den Rechner 
 auf totale Vierenprüfung mache, heisst es so nach 7 min:
"Es wurde ein Problem festgestell.Windows wurde heruntergefahren,damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird. 
Technische Information: 
***STOP:0x0000007F (0x00000008,0x80042000,0x00000000,0x00000000) "


----------



## advisor (22 Januar 2006)

Es handelt sich um einen sogenannten Doppelfehler (bei der Abarbeitung eine Ausnahmefehlers tritt ein weiterer Ausnahmefehler auf). Das kann am Dateisystemfiltertreiber von G-DATA liegen. Deinstalliere das G-DATA Antivirenkit sauber. Starte den Rechner durch und installiere das Antivirenkit erneut. Wenn es danach erneut auftritt, dann muß das Problem ggfs mit einer  Ablaufverfolgung eingekreist werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es danach erneut auftritt, dann muß das Problem ggfs mit einer  Ablaufverfolgung eingekreist werden.



Ja, tritt leider noch immer auf, allerdings kam diesmal eine Meldug, das schon eine Version auf dem Rechner sei, ich solle zuerst die alte de_instalieren.
-Gut, habe abgebrochen und wollte "alte" deinstalieren, aber war niergens anzutreffen weder unter START / PROGRAMME  und auch nicht unter SYSTEMSTEUERUNG / SOFWARE.
Auch das TUNE-UP UTILITIES  Programm kann nichts finder,
auch Windwos unter SUCHEN kan nichts finden.
-Habe auch SYSTEMWIEDERHERSTELLUNG auf früheres Datum gestellt-

Guten Mutes wollte ich es nun Instalieren und die Meldung kam trotzdem,
ich "drückte" auf Ignorieren und es wurde instaliert.
( Habe allerdings SERVICE PAKET 2 noch immer drin )
-
Alles Funtz ausser der PC stürtzt beim Vierenscan des Rechners noch immer ab !           Jammer jammer
Wie kan man ein  * Ablaufverfolgung eingekreist werden*  ?

Mit freundlichem Gruss:  Marcel


----------



## advisor (22 Januar 2006)

Dann mußt du die Software manuell deinstallieren. Das heißt über einen Registry-Editor wie zB den bei Windows mitgelieferten Regedit.exe die Registry öffnen und alle ein Einträge, die GDATA betreffen entfernen. Danach die Software von der Platte löschen und neu installieren. Was sagt eigentlich GDATA dazu? Vielleicht hat der Support von GDATA eine Lösung?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

ich möchte den Suport nicht schlecht machen, aber das Telefon nimmt seit Mittwoch niemand ab, und meine E-mail wurde seit dem 15. Jan nicht beantwortet.  Ich werd nochmals schriftlich nachfragen, befor ich das über
Registry-Editor mache, den das geht bestimmt über meine Kentnisse hinaus, währe mir lieber, ich hätte bei so was schon mal zugesehen, wie man das macht.  Kan man GDATA x-beliebit de_instalieren und wieder instalieren, oder ist nach dem 10 mal schluss ?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Nun, bin  ich wieder da.
Nach längerem Boxenstopp bin ich wieder im Rennen.
Habe professionelle Hilfe: http://new.hoka.ch hinzugezogen.
Es musste alles manuell rausgelöscht werden.
..aber was da alles zum vorschein kam, etliche Programme, die ich vor einigen Jahren DeInstaliert hatte wie: z:B:
Symantec  und sonst noch so Software, die hatten dennoch an vielen Orten noch so Ordnern und Dateien abgelegt, die nicht rausgeputz wurden.
--übel, übel : Windows sei Dank --
Da nützt leider auch kein TuneUP ( kennen sicherlich einige)
Alles von Hand durchsuchen ! und löschen.
Aber das Hauptproblem war ein versteckter/ unsichtbarer Ordner beim Administrator, der sich  Temp nennt !
Der ganze Inhalt muss gelöscht werden !
-
Der Weg:
Warscheinlich müsst Ihr euch als Admin anmelden:
-explorer.exe
-Extras
-Ordneroptionen
-Ansicht
-Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen (anklicken)   übernehmen  und Okay

Also nun im explorer.exe
-Arbeitsplatz
-Lokaler Datenträger (c)
-Dokumente und Einstellungen
-Aministrator
-Lokale Einstellungen
-Temp 
Den Inhalt des Temp löschen ! ( nicht den Ordner, nur der Inhalt )
Dan wieder auf Extras, Ordneroptionen, Ansicht, 
Versteckte Dateien und Ordner Ausblenden (anklicken), übernehmen und Okay.

Danach den Pc neu starten.. und habe G-Data instaliert und es hat geklappt.
Klingt nun ganz einfacht, aber nicht zu vergessen, das Manuelle rauslöschen....

So, ein grosser Dank an euch und http://new.hoka.ch konnte dank  
Mit freundlichem Gruss:  der Gast Marcel


----------

